# Introducing myself



## RicBel (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Just introducing myself. We are currently living near Brussels, Belgium and contemplate a move to East Algarve around end 2015 when I'll be retired. Very exciting project. We'll spent a lot of time in Algarve as of October this year to discover and feel people and places. We'll most probably start with a long term renting just to be sure we take the right decision. Already learned a lot from you on this forum. Hope to be able to give some advice sometimes.
I love visual arts in general, music, nature, animals and SF books... and all other good things of life ;-)

Please bear with me and my somewhat basic english. Wanted to write something funny about it but Mark Twain said it better:
"In Paris they simply stared when I spoke to them in French; I never did succeed in making those idiots understand their language."

Have a great day
Ric


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

He also said .. Anyone who stops learning is old, whether twenty or eighty. Anyone who keeps learning stays young. The greatest thing you can do is keep your mind young.

Welcome


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome RicBel!

I absolutely love that quote and will have to steal it! Coming from a multicultural city in the USA, I am accustomed to hearing strongly accented English and understanding most of it without batting an eye. Here in Portugal, if I speak grammatically perfect Portuguese tinged with my American accent, people react as if I were speaking Mandarin! I am convinced that my Portuguese would be much better by now if people would cut me some slack and converse with me in Portuguese rather than resorting to English!


----------



## RicBel (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks In 2 bikes and BomDia for the welcome !
Ric


----------

